# EB Pigskin Pick'Em 2019-2020



## leggo PE (Aug 20, 2019)

Here we go, kiddos!

As promised, I, leggo PE, am here, organizing this year's EB Pigskin Pick'Em. Here we go!

It's being hosted on the superior (to CBS Sports) platform of ESPN. We're going with the confidence route, which was the same format as last year. Basically, in short, you pick the winners of the games based on the spread provided, and then rank your choices based on your level of confidence of each pick. The more likely you think the team you picked is to win, the higher confidence you would assign it. You'll do this every week, and you must get your picks in before the first game of the week, which is on Thursdays.

Now, what's different than last year? Well, this year, we're all putting skin in the game! In order to be invited into this league, you must send me a private message including your email and, upon my reply, either PayPal or Venmo me $20 to ensure your entry. 

At the end of the season, the winner gets all less $20, second place will get their money back ($20) and last place gets... Diddly squat!

If you're interested in participating, please send me a message and get me the $20 before Monday, September 2nd. Bam, you're a part of a great EB tradition!

Now... Who's in?


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 20, 2019)

Tagging possibly interested people... @tj_PE @vee043324 @Road Guy @akwooly @Flyer_PE @P-E @matt267 PE @knight1fox3 @Supe


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks for the invite, but I'm out.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 20, 2019)

in this


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2019)

Come on peoples! This is a fun thing! The trash talking alone is worth it!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 21, 2019)

I would totally do it, but the buy-in is stopping me. Talking to mrs. Cheb...


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I would totally do it, but the buy-in is stopping me. Talking to mrs. Cheb...


Update, cheby is in! He got the approval of the missus!

@tj_PE is also in. Come join us cool kids, everyone!


----------



## User1 (Aug 21, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Update, cheby is in! He got the approval of the missus!
> 
> @tj_PE is also in. Come join us cool kids, everyone!


i am not smart enough. i tried to join and it said password did not match even though I didn't enter a password?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 21, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> i am not smart enough. i tried to join and it said password did not match even though I didn't enter a password?


I’m Having the same problem...


----------



## User1 (Aug 21, 2019)

@akwooly how did you do it


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2019)

Wow


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2019)

My bad, I forgot to send you both the pw. Leggo fail!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 21, 2019)

I figured it out; silly iPhone. @tj_PE let me know if you are still having issues and I can try to assist


----------



## User1 (Aug 21, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I figured it out; silly iPhone. @tj_PE let me know if you are still having issues﻿ and I can try to assist


definitely still having issues.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 21, 2019)

i had the same issues.  i can't remember what i did but i ended up getting it somehow. i fumbled through after logging in then using the link leggo sent.  like the third or fourth time then all of a sudden there was a box for the password.  sorry i am not of much help.


----------



## User1 (Aug 21, 2019)

what @ChebyshevII PE and i both had to do (for future reference) was search the group name in the group search, then the password box finally came up when you click play for free.


----------



## akwooly (Aug 21, 2019)

I tried that and our group never showed up  but we are in it now!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 21, 2019)

akwooly said:


> I tried that and our group never showed up  but we are in it now!


I had to put the full name into the search box. Silly, right?


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2019)

No pain no gain!


----------



## User1 (Aug 21, 2019)

question - i haven't done espn picks I don't think, can you re choose your picks later? / modify them? I want to put in a just in case and then revise but don't want to be stuck!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 21, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> question - i haven't done espn picks I don't think, can you re choose your picks later? / modify them? I want to put in a just in case and then revise but don't want to be stuck!!!!


Looks like you can revise until the game starts, at least.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 21, 2019)

I believe you can modify them. If I remember correctly, you might be able to save partial picks too, which is very dangerous if you don't remember to go back and fill out the rest. Don't take my word for that though.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2019)

Don't be deterred by people having troubles joining the ESPN group, everyone! It is still going to be a rollicking good time.

Tagging people again whom I haven't heard from yet but whom I'm thinking are interested... @vee043324 @Flyer_PE @P-E @Supe @knight1fox3


----------



## User1 (Aug 22, 2019)

@Road Guy @vee043324


----------



## User1 (Aug 22, 2019)

i can't find my pickem league LMAO


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> i can't find my pickem league LMAO


Wait, you still can't find it?


----------



## User1 (Aug 22, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Wait, you still kind find it?


i got in

but i have the FF league too

and that one is "favorited" on my profile

but the other one isn't

lol i'm a mess. i'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2019)

Woot, we're up to officially 4 entrants. With RG a written yes and @vee043324 ignoring me but I will make her be a part, that should get us up to 6...


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 22, 2019)

If/when we get up to 6, the winner gets a cool $100!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm going to pass this year.  I may have time to watch maybe one game this year if I'm lucky.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 23, 2019)

We'll miss ya, @Flyer_PE! But thanks for letting me know. I won't bug you any more.

The same can't be said for @vee043324, @Supe, and @P-E, though....


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> We'll miss ya, @Flyer_PE! But thanks for letting me know. I won't bug you any more.
> 
> The same can't be said for @vee043324, @Supe, and @P-E, though....


Sorry, too broke and busy for FF this year!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 26, 2019)

It's okay, @Supe. Maybe next time!

@vee043324 is officially in!

Still waiting on @Road Guy to send me the dough...

Right now, that puts at 6 people when RG ponies up.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 2, 2019)

Hey all! Today's the last day to get in on the fun!

Also, remember to register your team in the ESPN group (cough @Road Guy cough)!

First picks need to be in by Thursday, at least for the game that day!


----------



## P-E (Sep 2, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Hey all! Today's the last day to get in on the fun!
> 
> Also, remember to register your team in the ESPN group (cough @Road Guy cough)!
> 
> First picks need to be in by Thursday, at least for the game that day!


How many are in?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 2, 2019)

P-E said:


> How many are in?


5 so far. Should be 6 if/when RG pays up


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 3, 2019)

Yep, I have $$ from 6.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 3, 2019)

lol if/ when!

But damn there are too many instructions to get signed up on the app!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 3, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> lol if/ when!
> 
> But damn there are too many instructions to get signed up on the app!


Yeah, it’s really clunky. I have to do a lot of phone taps to get to the pick ‘em club, too.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 3, 2019)

Sorry, I think it works better on a computer?? 

Or at least take faith in the fact that once you manage to get signed up this year, next year it should show up as a group that you can rejoin automatically.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 3, 2019)

K guys and gals! Now's the time, get your picks in!!

And @Road Guy, it doesn't look like you're signed up in the group yet. I think all you need to do in the ESPN fantasy app is create an entry using the "confidence" spread and then, once you're Pick'Em entry is made, search for the group "EB Pigskin Pick 'Em" and enter the password.

I know you're super busy wrapping up at your job, but we want you in this league and the first picks must be in by Thursday!


----------



## User1 (Sep 4, 2019)

@Road Guy don't forget!

my picks have been refined!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Are we able to see other people’s picks before the games start, or just our own?


----------



## User1 (Sep 4, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are we able to see other people’s picks before the games start, or just our own?﻿


I think once the games start we can see but not before


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 4, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are we able to see other people’s picks before the games start, or just our own?


What, you trying to steal my picks??

You can see what other people have chosen generally if you click the info button to the left for each game (if you're in the app).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> What﻿, you trying ﻿to steal my pic﻿ks??


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 4, 2019)

The Seahawks to win the SB. You heard it here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> The Seahawks to win the SB. You heard it here.


Ahh, wouldn’t that be nice...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 4, 2019)

so how can I change my name from ESPNFAN853231881


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> so how can I change my name from ESPNFAN853231881


You should be able to do it by managing your ESPN sports profile.


----------



## User1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> so how can I change my name from ESPNFAN853231881


I think you should keep it


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2019)

I think I may have created two accounts? I will just use the one- sorry I think it was a pain!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 5, 2019)

5/6 EB’ers believe the Bears will beat the Packers tonight! You heard it here first, folks!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 5, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 5/6 EB’ers believe the Bears will beat the Packers tonight! You heard it here first, folks!


And just like that, 5/6 EB’ers were disappointed.

Some more so than others.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 6, 2019)

Haha yep! I'm disappointed. How many points did I lose??


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 6, 2019)

Oh, only 3 points. Not too bad.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 6, 2019)

But congrats to @vee043324 for currently leading the group!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 6, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Haha yep! I'm disappointed. How many points did I lose??


Less than me. Frickin’ 15.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 6, 2019)

I picked GB to win in the other Pick'Em I'm in, where you pick the winner against the spread. That one has a $40 buy-in with weekly prizes as well as overall prizes at the end, so that's a better start.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2019)

F’n fudge packers


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 8, 2019)

This cardinals game though...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 9, 2019)

Daaaannggggg @tj_PE!


----------



## User1 (Sep 9, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Daaaannggggg @tj_PE!


oh no whatido


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 9, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> oh no whatido


You got like all of this weekend's games right. Not sure how many points you have left for the two games today but you're sitting pretty right now.


----------



## User1 (Sep 9, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> You got like all of this weekend's games right. Not sure how many points you have left for the two games today but you're sitting pretty right now.


i have 16 pts left  

i thought i fo sho was effed with the first game upset lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

Yeah, this’ll probably be my dropped week...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 9, 2019)

Ah, good reminder!

PSA, you are allowed to drop your worst week in this league. This should go without saying, but it is only allowed once per season (by default, you can't have more than one "worst" week, duh).


----------



## User1 (Sep 9, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Ah, good reminder!
> 
> PSA, you are allowed to drop your worst week in this league. This should go without saying, but it is only allowed once per season (by default, you can't have more than one "worst" week, duh).


Do you have to drop it before the next week? Or is it at end of season drop the worst? And is it auto or manual


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 10, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Do you have to drop it before the next week? Or is it at end of season drop the worst? And is it auto or manual


Good question.

I'm not actually sure, but I believe it is automatic and will happen at the end of the season.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 12, 2019)

K kids, get your picks in if you haven't already!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 12, 2019)

Cheb goin’ lose bad again


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 12, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cheb goin’ lose bad again


Why do you say that already?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 12, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Why do you say that already?


‘Cause I can. Also I have a hunch.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 12, 2019)

Are you knowingly setting yourself up for failure?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 12, 2019)

Nope. I’ve just got a track record of guessing winning teams incorrectly. Not just in this league...


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 12, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Good question.
> 
> I'm not actually sure, but I believe it is automatic and will happen at the end of the season.


yep i think it's automatic!


----------



## User1 (Sep 12, 2019)

SUBMIT BITCHES


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 12, 2019)

And now a word from the lightning storm...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2019)

God damn crab legs is beating scam newton!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 12, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> God damn crab legs is beating scam newton!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 13, 2019)

Welp. Glad I only wagered 1 point on that one.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 13, 2019)

Lol I apparently put them at the 12 pt spot! Oops!


----------



## akwooly (Sep 13, 2019)

I had TB at 3 points then changed to CAR for 8.  WTF.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 15, 2019)

Me watching the score for broncos vs bears:

View attachment 13728


Also me, happy that I got it right in pick ‘em:

View attachment 13727


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 16, 2019)

Not my best week... But misery loves company, right @ChebyshevII PE?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 16, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Not my best week... But misery loves company, right @ChebyshevII PE?


Yay, miserable party.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 16, 2019)

Hehe, if the Jets win I get bumped up to 1st... (or second)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 17, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hehe, if the Jets win I get bumped up to 1st... (or second)


Eh. 4th is ok.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 17, 2019)

'Tis confirmed, ESPN automatically updates the worst score dropped thing after each week is scored. Hence why most of us have Week 2 dropped, except for @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## User1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yikes week 2 was rough


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 17, 2019)

Yay, I didn’t completely screw it up


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 18, 2019)

Get your picks in before tomorrow, people! @Road Guy, @tj_PE I'm lookin' at you!


----------



## User1 (Sep 18, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I'm lookin' at you!


welllllllllll

really just by tomorrow at game time. I usually pre-save picks though. I'll do that real fast.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 22, 2019)

I have a feeling this week is gonna suck for me. Again.

Darned falcons.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 22, 2019)

Also, Giants? I’ll bet E. Manning is having a kitten right now...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 23, 2019)

Woot woot, decent week for me so far! Better in this pick'em than my other one...


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 23, 2019)

C'mon, Bears!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> C'mon, Bears!!


I don’t think that’s gonna be an issue, no sir.


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 24, 2019)

Dominated this week. Bam!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2019)

Well that was a terrible week for basically everyone.

But come on, where's the trash talking people??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 1, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Well that was a terrible week for basically everyone.
> 
> But come on, where's the trash talking people??


Plastic bags, rotten food, unwanted electronics


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 1, 2019)

ive done the auto pick and am right in the middle!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> ive done the auto pick and am right in the middle!!!


I did the autopick last week too. I did it super early in the week (well, early on Wednesday, when a lot of games didn't have clear chosen 'winners'). Not sure it particularly helped me or hurt me, as this was my (and everyone else's) worst week yet!


----------



## User1 (Oct 1, 2019)

I forgot to go back and update mine so they were just auto generated unfortunately


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> I forgot to go back and update mine so they were just auto generated unfortunately


It's okay. You're still in first place.


----------



## User1 (Oct 1, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> It's okay. You're still in first place.


i thought i dropped to like 4th or something


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> i thought i dropped to like 4th or something


----------



## User1 (Oct 1, 2019)

o snap. maybe i looked before the monday game was tallied.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 1, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> o snap. maybe i looked before the monday game was tallied.


Wouldn't matter, no one had this week's score count (it was everyone's lowest score thus far, and therefore is dropped in the current standings).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 1, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> View attachment 13888


Thanks for reminding me of my last place standing.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

Get your picks in, people!! Auto picks, manual picks, a mixture, whatever!


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

@Road Guy and @vee043324 I'm lookin' at you!!


----------



## vee043324 (Oct 3, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> @Road Guy and @vee043324 I'm lookin' at you!!


i'm so fucking bitter about how weird this season is going that i've tried to pretend i'm not invested anymore.... but ugh yes i'll make them before the game tonight


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> i'm so fucking bitter about how weird this season is going that i've tried to pretend i'm not invested anymore.... but ugh yes i'll make them before the game tonight


This season isn't being particularly kind to anyone. There's still plenty of time left for things to switch around! Keep your head up!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 3, 2019)

This could either be a very good week or a very bad week for @leggo PE.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This could either be a very good week or a very bad week for @leggo PE.


Haha, what do you mean?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 3, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Haha, what do you mean?


14 points down the drain.

Silly 49’ers fans...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 14 points down the drain.
> 
> Silly 49’ers fans...


Ohhh haha! I thought I had the 49ers around 8 points? Did I not?

Well, go big or go home... I guess?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 3, 2019)

Ohhh I see, I misread that. 14 points that the Rams would win. Haha! I'm funny sometimes.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like I wasn't the only one to lose the 14 point pick this week...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 7, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Looks like I wasn't the only one to lose the 14 point pick this week...


Yep. Darn those colts.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 10, 2019)

Get your picks in, everyone!

(This is a reminder for me, too)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 10, 2019)

Ruh roh... @Road Guy forgot to get his free 14 points.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

God dammit. I hit submit? Fucking snow storm....


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 14, 2019)

Umm wow, what was last week?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 14, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Umm wow, what was last week?!


My new drop period.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 14, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My new Everyone's drop period.


Fixt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 14, 2019)

LOL, my score wasn’t dropped. What a disaster this season is.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2019)

None of these apps are perfect but i really dislike the espn one for Pickems - 

Not that it’s the reason I am doing bad - but it ain’t helping


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 15, 2019)

What don't you like it, @Road Guy? I'm open for feedback!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 15, 2019)

Well, using my gut hasn’t been working lately, so...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 17, 2019)

Get your picks in, everyone! I literally forgot until just now, myself. Eep!


----------



## User1 (Oct 17, 2019)

uighh i started so strong and leggo has surpassed me with leaps and bounds or something.


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 24, 2019)

Get your picks in, everyone!

Who knows what's going to happen this week...


----------



## User1 (Oct 28, 2019)

i didn't pick. exam week. i predict i will forget this week, too


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2019)

when your hometown team sucks, and your current town team sucks its hard to stay current on the league...


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 28, 2019)

When your hometown team is 7-0, it's pretty easy! Also, when you run it, it kind of sticks around in your head also.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 31, 2019)

@leggo PE forgot


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 31, 2019)

Yep, didn't give you guys the reminder to give myself the reminder... Totally forgot today was Thursday. Damn, losing an easy 14 points right now!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 6, 2019)

I know it's Wednesday, but here's everyone's reminders to get their picks in for this week!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 11, 2019)

Well this week sucks.

On the bright side, I can see that I'm not the only one who does the "popular picks" option...


----------



## User1 (Nov 11, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Well this week sucks.
> 
> On the bright side, I can see that I'm not the only one who does the "popular picks" option...


i do it as a placeholder in case i forget

completely forgot for exam week. bleh.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2019)

I need Leggo to have a major slip up!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow, this week totally sucks, haha.

Yeah, I did pop picks last week too, apparently everyone else did too?

@Road Guy, I had a major slip up this last week, just everyone else did too!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 12, 2019)

This week sucked

but I don’t care

’cause the hawks won

oh yeah


----------



## akwooly (Nov 12, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This week sucked
> 
> but I don’t care
> 
> ...


Why did you pick 49ers?


----------



## User1 (Nov 12, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> This week sucked
> 
> but I don’t care
> 
> ...


i was so confused bc of the fireworks like since when do people set off fireworks on veterans day? Seems a bit inconsiderate? then i saw the facebook.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 12, 2019)

akwooly said:


> Why did you pick 49ers?


I am a sucker for popular opinion, apparently. (I just hit the popular picks button and didn’t get around to changing anything)


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 12, 2019)

I picked the Niners too. But only for 4 points. Was that the pop pick option? I think I modified the points spread of the picks a bit, but not any of the winners.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Get your picks in, people!!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 15, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Get your picks in, people!!


Even with this, I forgot.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 15, 2019)

akwooly said:


> Even with this, I forgot.


Get the rest of them in right now! And put Thursday's game as 1 pt!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 19, 2019)

This is your change, @Road Guy aka ESPNFAN!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 21, 2019)

Here we go again... Get your picks in if you haven't already!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 26, 2019)

Made my picks with the intent of adjusting my points before Sunday. I forgot. Dumb luck and won this week and one of the better scores I have had compared to when I really tried.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 26, 2019)

akwooly said:


> Made my picks with the intent of adjusting my points before Sunday. I forgot. Dumb luck and won this week and one of the better scores I have had compared to when I really tried.


The moral of the story is: Do, or do not. There is no "try".


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 27, 2019)

The reminder's coming a day early this week because there are three games tomorrow!

Everyone, get those picks in if you haven't already!!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 5, 2019)

GET YOUR PICKS IN!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 11, 2019)

Ahhh it's the last week! @Road Guy, you are totally within range of taking 1st place from me...

EDIT: FALSE ALARM! This is the third to last week. I got ahead of myself there!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2019)

you be going down!!!!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2019)

We could have a stealth move by @vee043324 also....


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 12, 2019)

Also, get your picks in if you haven't already!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Also, get your picks in if you haven't already!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2019)

Oh how the mighty have fallen!



also next year if we dont have 20+ people in the pickum I am selling the site to NCEES!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Good grief, I've not been doing great for weeks now and you kids fiNally decided to  catch up! Took ya long enough.
 

It wouldn't be fun to win the first pick 'em anyway.
 

But wow, I am just now seeing I apparently didn't submit picks last week? Damn, I must not have hit submit... I know I picked 'em!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 17, 2019)

What? I’m in 3rd?


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2019)

Get your picks in today or early tomorrow, people! Three games are being played tomorrow, starting at 1 pm Eastern time.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2019)

no those are college games, and this week all games are played Monday so no need to set picks until sunday night!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 29, 2019)

Crap! It’s the end of the pick ‘em league, and @leggo PE and I have the same # of points!

Do I lose by default since leggo is a mod?


----------



## akwooly (Dec 30, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Crap! It’s the end of the pick ‘em league, and @leggo PE and I have the same # of points!
> 
> Do I lose by default since leggo is a mod?


cage match.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2019)

I think in the event of a tie for 2nd place all winnings go to the 1st place contestant? (me)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 30, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I think in the event of a tie for 2nd place all winnings go to the 1st place contestant? (me)


Tartar sauce!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 2, 2020)

First off, congrats, @Road Guy! Let me know how you want your winnings!

And @ChebyshevII PE, I'm willing to give you second place. I'm not sure what else would be a fair way of determining it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 2, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> First off, congrats, @Road Guy! Let me know how you want your winnings!
> 
> And @ChebyshevII PE, I'm willing to give you second place. I'm not sure what else would be a fair way of determining it.


We COULD split the winnings 50/50...


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 2, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We COULD split the winnings 50/50...


That's boring.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 2, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> That's boring.


Ok, then here's a better determining factor... (though it may take some work)...

Who had the most points on their throw-away week?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 2, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, then here's a better determining factor... (though it may take some work)...
> 
> Who had the most points on their throw-away week?


Aaaaand that was me, since your throw-away was when you forgot to submit your picks. @leggo PE


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 3, 2020)

Cash Money via paypal always works! 

I think there is a tie breaker system set up in the app - I saw an asterisk next to both of your names denoting a tie breaker but I didnt see what the actual rules were?


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 3, 2020)

So I think we could decide how to decide a tie ourselves, but here's the way ESPN does it for their own specific pick 'em's: 



> OVERALL TIEBREAKERS:
> 
> ● *Tiebreaker #1 *- Higher number of points scored for Week 17
> 
> ...


I believe that's why I'm listed above you, @ChebyshevII PE. I had a higher Week 17 score.

Taken from here: http://fantasy.espn.com/nfl-pigskin-pickem/2019/en/story?pageName=pigskin\rules


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> So I think we could decide how to decide a tie ourselves, but here's the way ESPN does it for their own specific pick 'em's:
> 
> I believe that's why I'm listed above you, @ChebyshevII PE. I had a higher Week 17 score.
> 
> Taken from here: http://fantasy.espn.com/nfl-pigskin-pickem/2019/en/story?pageName=pigskin\rules


Got it. Well, congrats on 2nd place!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 3, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Got it. Well, congrats on 2nd place!


Thanks! It was a well fought thing. I probably would've won if I hadn't not submitted picks that one week.

But I didn't want to win overall. It would have been lame (in my opinion) to win overall in the Pick 'Em I created!


----------

